# Sage Machine Leaking from Group Head



## Alfie4Coffee (9 mo ago)

Hi,

When I pour an expresso water leaks out the sides of the silicone gasket as the pressure increases. If it hits the higher end of the expresso range it explodes sending coffee grounds into my cup. When this first happened it was an easy fix because the silicone gasket had split. Sage sent me a replacement gasket but this still happens! Took the gasket back out and it hasn’t split so not idea why this is still happening. What I have noticed is that sometimes when the coffee grounds explode out part of the gasket sometimes slips out meaning the group head can be inserted. So for some reason the gasket isn’t as tight as it should be maybe? 

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Orrpix (4 mo ago)

I had the same problem and requested a fix under warranty. During the service visit I was told that the group head had become internally loose and I think a tightening of internal fixing screws/nuts was the fix. I noticed after the repair that on twisting the group head it rotated far less to the right than before and still made a good seal. 
I don’t know whether it is possible to fix this fault as a user or whether a service visit is essential.


----------

